# Hgh and insulin. Dosage/ timing



## Monk3y303303 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi guys new to the forum .. just after a little advice on hgh and insulin

Already have a plan set out and been recommended this by a few experienced guys i know just seeing if any of you had some feed back if used them

Basically im bulking will be looking at a show next year

Stack will be

300mg test e

600mg decca or should I use 800mg ?

1-4 100mg anadrol

This is where I need a little help

Post workout only will be 2iu hgh shot straight after training IM and then 15 mins later shoot 6-10iu insulin sub q

****Is 2iu hgh used post workout only enough to increase growth factors and be benificial ???****


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

At least double the test

Slin, gh and deca dosing is fine


----------



## Monk3y303303 (Oct 14, 2017)

Even only using that much hgh on workout days only so will be 3-4 times a week ?

I don't agree with high test i prefer to run higher anabolics and lower test after all test is only used for libido and male functions .. let the anabolics do the growth

Plus any whete oast 400mg and I get gyno so I like to keep it low i see better results this way and dont like to use an ai just nolva tho whilst cycle


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Monk3y303303 said:


> Even only using that much hgh on workout days only so will be 3-4 times a week ?
> 
> I don't agree with high test i prefer to run higher anabolics and lower test after all test is only used for libido and male functions .. let the anabolics do the growth
> 
> Plus any whete oast 400mg and I get gyno so I like to keep it low i see better results this way and dont like to use an ai just nolva tho whilst cycle


 so 1000mg test and all ill have is a rampant libido and "male function" ?

why dont you like to use an AI on cycle? also referring back to your first point why did you even bother going over 400mg test in the first place if its only used for "libido and male functions"

and finally "let the anabolics do the growth" you do realize that your androgen receptors dont only have a taste for just a single compound and they can in fact uptake the test as well as the deca


----------



## Drol (Sep 5, 2017)

Sorry to hijack thread but what benefit does shooting HGH post workout bring? Does anyone have some info I can read?


----------



## Monk3y303303 (Oct 14, 2017)

Well every body i know and spoke to has shown me this way to do with the anabolics binding to the ar receptor leaving test just to float about and cause more estrogen related problems.. and so ai can be harsh on health and lipids so just never used one. But I'm still learning so always open to change and new theory etc

Bacl to the hgh dosage u say 2iu is enough would i see more benifit running it each day at 2iu over just 2iu post workout with slin? Or would there be greater growth if maybe i used 4iu post workout 4x per week instead of 2iu or each day ??

Cheers pal


----------



## Monk3y303303 (Oct 14, 2017)

Also would there be any benifit on adding 10-15mg mk677 in there aswell ??


----------



## Monk3y303303 (Oct 14, 2017)

Drol said:


> Sorry to hijack thread but what benefit does shooting HGH post workout bring? Does anyone have some info I can read?


 Well from what im aware hgh post workout with slin shoots igf1 very high and aids in very fast recovery


----------

